# Are these two memories identical - Kingston KVR vs KTH?



## Amphibia07 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am looking for memory upgrade for hp pavillion dv2415us.

Kingston memory selector list very few options, pretty much only "KTH-ZD8000A/1G" at 1GB and 533MHz (link 1). But the ZD series are not very common, so I am thinking of buying another one, KVR533D2S4/1G, also from Kingston (2). It has the KVR designation, which probably stands for Kingston Value Ram. But why don't they list this on the website? Is it part of new marketing/rebranding which has not been uploaded to match older laptop models into database yet, or there are any differences between the two? Both appear to be 200pin SO-Dimm, DDR2, 533Mhz, 1Gb models.

Originally, hp came with two 512Mb sticks from Ramaxel.

1. http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...00t+Series+(CTO)&distributor=0&submit1=Search
2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134007


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

KVR is Value Ram

KTH is System Specific Memory, meaning it has been tested and guaranteed to work in your system along side the OEM ram.


----------



## Amphibia07 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Wrench. I was thinking KTH stands for Kingston Technology, and KVR is simply a rebranding. There are probably more differences. But I am still having second thoughts whether this is simply "testing", and KVR wasn't tested on this particular HP model - which could be more for many reasons, including that these particular model series are not very popular, and Kingston simply didn't test on all older models. Or there could be actual differences in the form of RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ram sticks have micro code to control trimmings, speed and voltages on the KTH sticks it's supposed to be "tuned" to model you have, Because OEM systems do not have the tunable bios settings that retail boards have the ram has to be tuned to a narrower spec.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The best RAM choice for upgrading OEM PC's is Crucial.


----------

